# Maximum Length Overhang Front/Rear of Raft Trailer



## ccm1192 (May 8, 2018)

MB Folks,

I have a 8x6 trailer that I'm hopefully going to be using for a 14' raft. I bought 2x10' pvc pipes with 4" diameter. Was planning to mount them on the sides of the trailer like the attached image.

i was thinking about cutting the pipes down to the length of the trailer (8 feet). Is it okay to have 3ft overhang up front, and 3 in the rear? How much overhang can I have on the front and the back, and have the rafts weight be fully supported without having to worry about the trailering integrity?

ideally I would have zero overhang, but with this trailer it's not an option.


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

I think it is more about the weight. In the photo, what overhangs is relatively light -- tubes filled with air. Keep the weight centered on the trailer (not the overhangs) so the raft won't want to tilt/bend. Some raft overhang is pretty standard. I have a 14' raft on a 10' trailer. In your situation, I would be sure to tie the raft down well (I'm thinking of more exposure to wind). Caveat: I'm not expert! If I'm wrong, we should hear about it soon!


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

If the trailer has too much weight to the rear it will fishtail crazily. If the raft sticks too far forward you’ll hit it with your truck when you turn too tightly. From what you’re showing us, you might try sliding the raft back, then putting all your heavy stuff on the front of the trailer, in the raft; drybox, Firepans, etc.


----------



## Idaho_ski_bum (Jun 22, 2018)

My raft is 16', trailer deck is 10'. The flat section of raft sits perfectly centered on the deck and it works great. I did weld a 24" extension on the tongue to make room between the raft and my tailgate. It also made backing up WAY easier with the added length.


----------



## Idaho_ski_bum (Jun 22, 2018)

As far as overhang, mine looks very similar to the photo you attached.
I have run a triple stack of boats on this trailer as well. 16, 14, 12 footers bottom to top.


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

As far as overhanging, check ‘with your local transportation Dept, most states require a flag if its four feet past the trailer.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I ran those exact dimensions with a 14 footer for years. Just leave the "corners" of the boat on the trailer. Keep a pump handy in case you hit a thunderstorm that really softens your boat. I miss that little trailer, it just didn't fit our life anymore.


----------



## Lipripper60 (Jul 1, 2018)

Try to keep the flat part of the boat on the trailer deck and keeping 10 to 15 percent of the total trailer weight on the tongue (the weight on the hitch ball) Will keep it from swaying. If you have fishtailing, move more weight to the front deck of the trailer.


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

Think about protecting the front of your boat from a set up like that. Stones from your rear tires will sandblast your boat over time.


----------



## ccm1192 (May 8, 2018)

Right on. Thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Check your tires for speed rating and weight bearing rating. they look like low speed 10 inch tires. Three foot overhang is fine. Have the tongue of trailer lengthen by a couple of feet, you wont regret it.


----------

